# 100°outside. How do I stop phone from overheating?



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

I work outside and drive a vehicle with no AC. My phone gives a high temp failsafe and stops being a smart phone. Can't even charge it (during the day, at work, when it is hot outside).

They use cell phones in desert areas that get much hotter than where I am. What is the secret?

Droid2 Global
CM9-D2G-04032012
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## gsr18 (Sep 25, 2011)

ElectroGeek said:


> I work outside and drive a vehicle with no AC. My phone gives a high temp failsafe and stops being a smart phone. Can't even charge it (during the day, at work, when it is hot outside).
> 
> They use cell phones in desert areas that get much hotter than where I am. What is the secret?
> 
> ...


Its been over 100 here for a few days and I haven't had my phone overheat at all... perhaps there's something running that's causing it to run hot, when coupled with this awful heat that's causing it to overheat?


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

Unless you're leaving the phone in a closed vehicle (where the temperature can reach 150% or more of the outside ambient temperature), 100°F temperatures should not be enough to cause overheating. The normal operating temperature range of a microprocessor _starts_ at about 90°F.


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Jabberwockish said:


> Unless you're leaving the phone in a closed vehicle (where the temperature can reach 150% or more of the outside ambient temperature), 100°F temperatures should not be enough to cause overheating. The normal operating temperature range of a microprocessor _starts_ at about 90°F.


I have seen it get to 46C/114.8F or higher and have to find a way to cool it off and or turn it off before it will work properly.

The other issue I have had (for years, ever since the OG) is related. The heat causes me to sweat. That moisture prevents me from carrying my phone in my pocket. So sometimes I don't notice it sitting in direct sunlight. Baking...

Droid2 Global
CM9-D2G-04032012
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

ElectroGeek said:


> I have seen it get to 46C/114.8F or higher and have to find a way to cool it off and or turn it off before it will work properly.
> 
> The other issue I have had (for years, ever since the OG) is related. The heat causes me to sweat. That moisture prevents me from carrying my phone in my pocket. So sometimes I don't notice it sitting in direct sunlight. Baking...
> 
> ...


Cpu doesn't report it's temp, what you're reading is the battery.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Out of desperation, I'd make sure you're not overclocked, and turn off any radios on the phone you're not using (WIFI, BT, GPS, FM). Heck, you might even try underclocking & shutting off or limiting cellular data (through a Power Widget or Droidwall maybe). If you've got a case, take it off. If you don't have a case, maybe try a light colored one. Related to what bikedude said, maybe it's even a weak battery struggling & heating up?


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

Zip-loc baggies. I use them when I run. Poor mans waterproof housing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

